# produce auction



## farmer steve (Jun 20, 2013)

here's a couple of pics from the local produce auction where i buy & sell things. this time of the year there is some local things like greenhouse tomatoes,lettuce,cukes,s-berries and zucchinni. they also bring in some southern produce like w-melons,lopes and peaches.seems like prices have really increased this year. but then what hasn't?
View attachment 301087
View attachment 301088
View attachment 301089
View attachment 301090
View attachment 301091

the tomatoes you see fetched $55-65 per box. 25lb.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jun 20, 2013)

Looks good from here. We got the first cuke from our garden one week ago. But we planted late. Looking for more as time goes on. We have a small garden but I love fresh veggies.


----------

